
GDPR-compliant organisations don't use blockchain - ushaxx
https://twitter.com/lukOlejnik/status/1178712684080062465
======
elcomet
The title is wrong.

It should be "GDPR-compliant organisations don't use blockchain *for data
protection or privacy". They might be using it for something else.

I think a lot of big companies are experimenting with those technologies.

------
lacker
I don’t really understand how blockchains are compatible with the GDPR’s right
to be forgotten. Even a website that lets people buy bitcoin, how is that
legal in Europe? They can’t remove the record of your transactions if you ask
them to.

~~~
londons_explore
They can remove the records from all their systems and argue that the public
Blockchain is outside their control.

Or maybe they argue that transactions are not personal data because they are
from wallets not linkable to an individual after the company has deleted the
information required to link a wallet to a person.

